
Do you want to live for 1k years? - isthispermanent
https://philandrews.io/post/do-you-want-to-live-for-1000-years
======
jphw
Would I like time to seem to last longer than it does?

Undoubtedly yes. Life is too short.

Extending life arbitrarily to 1000 years would lead to some very strange
outcomes. Presumably reproductive cycles would stay the same length. This
would cause an uncontrollable population boom. It would also mean that you’d
be living at the same time as your grand-grand-grand-[...]-grand-children. The
family dynamic would become totally different, and I’m not sure that would be
a good thing.

~~~
not_a_cop75
I think this comes with certain expectations that for 3/4 of those years
you'll be able to live better than an 80 year old today. We really should
define our terms before asking such questions.

------
throwaway8879
Definitely not. One of the things that makes existence tolerable for many of
us is the assurance that it is ending quite soon.

Although I can see why people would choose to stick around for much longer. I
suppose one legitimate reason to live for 1k years is to satisfy one's
curiosity about the future and see how it all turns out.

